

What developers think of Internet Explorer - TazeTSchnitzel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp-FQN_v3AM

======
cynwoody
It's a handy tool for downloading Chrome or Firefox, should you have the
misfortune to find yourself using Windows.

I've heard MS made great improvements in standards compliance and JavaScript
performance in version 9 and beyond. But I've no first-hand experience, being
too cheap to upgrade my Windows box past XP.

~~~
cheald
9 is better (though not without its issues), 10 is actually halfway decent. If
it had come out a year ago, it could be a market leader, but Chrome and
Firefox doing the new-release-every-six-weeks thing generally means that at
best, Microsoft is going to be a couple of quarters behind.

I can't wait for IE6/7/8 to die, though.

